# Whey iso what do you prefer?



## CIII (Jun 20, 2012)

hey guys i was wondering what type and brand of whey iso you guys perfer?


----------



## Georgia (Jun 20, 2012)

ON's Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey (Rocky Road mixed with Milk) AWESOME taste. Smooth. And actually legit.

It CONTAINS over 95% of the protein it says listed in the servings.

You'd be SHOCKED at some top companies who absolutely do not put enough protein into their products. They sell you sawdust.

Optimum Nutrition was featured on the History Channel showing it's factory and how it actually made Whey Protein. They are legit and they taste better than anything else I've tried.


----------



## CIII (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks g, were is the best place to pick some up


----------



## beasto (Jun 20, 2012)

Right now i'm on a good kick of Ultimate Nutrition's Iso Sensation 93 Cafe Brazil flavor! Looove the damn taste. 30g protein per scoop @ 70 serving per bucket. Georgia have you tried ON's Amino Energy??? That could be another reason why i'm a fuckin insomniac LOL


----------



## Georgia (Jun 20, 2012)

Search online http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=CtnhT9LQKIiw8ASlt6WGCA&ved=0CJgBEPMCMAk

Do not go into GNC unless it is cheaper after shipping. They jack the price up so f'n bad. I'd buy it online although many health/supplement stores carry it.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 20, 2012)

beasto said:


> Right now i'm on a good kick of Ultimate Nutrition's Iso Sensation 93 Cafe Brazil flavor! Looove the damn taste. 30g protein per scoop @ 70 serving per bucket. Georgia have you tried ON's Amino Energy??? That could be another reason why i'm a fuckin insomniac LOL



Nah bro. Haven't tried that. I got a shitload of energy as is. I just chug some ALLMAX http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=5dnhT-WWNIiK8QTh5_SGCA&ved=0CHgQ8wIwAQ

Good ass creatine and it works. Makes me sweat like a mofo when I work out though. Drink a lot of water. Is a nice kick when I don't feel like lifting


----------



## beasto (Jun 20, 2012)

Right...I just take it because I love to get my Amino's in plus that extra kick of energy while I work out gets me thru it. Upset I ran out of melatonin lol I was too worried about if I had enough Multi V and Aminos lol


----------



## CIII (Jun 20, 2012)

hey g have you tried the Optimum Nutrition oats and whey


----------



## Georgia (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope. Is that a flavor? I've only tried Rocky Road and ON's mass gainer (Double Chocolate)....both solid


----------



## CIII (Jun 20, 2012)

i went to on's site and just came across it


----------



## Georgia (Jun 20, 2012)

Try it before you read reviews. I've learned that. Everyone is different. I absolutely love Rocky Road. It's like drinking cold hot chocolate lol. Delicious


----------



## CIII (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks for the info man, i really app. it


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 20, 2012)

I prefer a few chicken breasts. Lol


----------



## Georgia (Jun 20, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I prefer a few lady breasts. Lol



Fix'd for ya


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 20, 2012)

ON`s is a good option and if you look around in the net will find a very decent price that will let you stock on. Also there are other alternatives in bulk that save you money and quality is not bad at all. I said just depened on your goals and needs.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 20, 2012)

My vote goes for Intek evolution


----------



## bleachx (Jul 3, 2012)

Dymatize Nutrition Elite whey protein isolate is what I get. It's 24 grams per scoop and 75 scoops in a jug and its only 44 bucks. I did the math once it was like 60 cents for 20 grams. Best bang for the buck that I can find. It might not be the top quality but for the price its the best I can find. Also the Gourmet Vanilla tastes great and the fudge flavor is pretty good if you like chocolate. I drink a scoop with a cup of milk and a cup of water any time I can't get a real meal and have been using it for about a year and a half so far and I'ts gotta be decent cause my gains have been pretty good.


----------



## HH (Jul 3, 2012)

ON has good shit


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 3, 2012)

On off whatever.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 3, 2012)

I liked vitamin shops brand body tech its cheap and good stuff (dark chocolate) Iso pure for rich men (dutch chocolate) and for the skinny syntha 6 its got mass cal but tastes amazing (chocolate peanut butter) is absolutely the greatest tasting protein I have ever tried . Currently I am using Dymatize Elite (rich chocolate) iso Tastes like stale beer for some reason I hate it but waist not what not. I mix all with water I feel the milk is overkill once you are used to water


----------



## DF (Jul 3, 2012)

I use Jayy Robb protein powder.  The stuff is expensive, but I hate the fact that most powders like to put in artificial sweetners (can stand them).  I shop online at www.vitacost.com they have some real good pricing.
http://www.vitacost.com/productResults.aspx?x=34&y=14&ntk=products&ss=1&Ntt=Jayy Robb


----------



## CIII (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks for all the feed back fellas


----------

